# Crock Pot Roast



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wife cooked a beef roast in a slow cooker tonight. As a rule I am no fan of crock pot cookin,but this was tasty.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice my wife made a BBQ pork shoulder overnight made with rootbeer that turned out really good for dinner tonight.


----------



## JonInGB (Apr 6, 2012)

Easiest slow cooker roast recipe ever. Put in a roast, dump in 2 or 3 cans of campbells golden mushroom soup (don't add water or anything, just dump cans right in). Let it cook for how ever much time your roast / cooker needs. I've done this with just the roast and soup, and I've added cut up carrots and potatoes. Either way is awesome. Makes a great gravy.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Looks awesome !!!! I love eating dead steer in any form.

You are taking some very nice pics, what camera do you use?

Rick


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

shootnstarz said:


> Looks awesome !!!! I love eating dead steer in any form.
> 
> You are taking some very nice pics, what camera do you use?
> 
> Rick


Fuji Fine Pix S4080 still learning how it all works. Had it about two-three weeks now.

Thanks


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Paymaster, as always, your posts are awesome! Keep them coming, THANK YOU.


----------

